# I miss the days when.....



## truthseeker (9 Sep 2010)

My bank account manager used to regularly phone me - just for a chat, ensure I was happy with everything, no reason really - in retrospect I reckon they were trying to lend me silly money, but it was nice that they used to bother 

I used to start looking forward to the annual raise from around October onwards, now I await another pay cut 

Id meet friends and they would joyfully talk about how many investment properties they had or were thinking of buying, now its just doom and gloom about how much negative equity they have.

I would feel lucky that Id managed to buy my home before the prices rocketed and feel rich thinking I could sell it tomorrow and walk away with 100K plus profit, now I feel poor thinking how much Id still owe if I sold it!

Id be slagged off about the old banger I drive and told I should get something nice and shiny and new - all that good natured slagging is gone.

Head hunters used to ring me and try to entice me away from my job.

I miss the boom times


----------



## pixiebean22 (9 Sep 2010)

God, I'm with you there.


----------



## Firefly (9 Sep 2010)

Going to expensive restaurants (as a treat) and they were full, with a good buzz - now they're empty so we tend not to go as much


----------



## ney001 (9 Sep 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Id meet friends and they would joyfully talk about how many investment properties they had or were thinking of buying,



Don't miss this one bit - I was sick of it then and i'm sick of it now! 

I miss heading off on a Saturday to go shopping, overspending on clothes then coming home and being brought out for the night to show them off!


----------



## PaddyW (9 Sep 2010)

truthseeker said:


> I used to start looking forward to the annual raise from around October onwards, now I await another pay cut



God how I miss those pay rises too!


----------



## Purple (9 Sep 2010)

I don't miss the traffic or people who just answered the phone who thought they were salespeople or being laughed at when I told people that they should sell their properties (from mid 2007 onwards) or being overcharged for everything or not being able to get a plumber or painter or electrician or being fleeced by solicitors.

I also don't miss being told that I was mad being involved in an export focused manufacturing business because financial services were the future and I should be earning more for the work I was doing etc. We've never been busier and I haven’t taken any pay cuts.

Sales, special offers, better customer service...

This recession is great!


----------



## Green (9 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> Sales, special offers, better customer service...


 
Even in a recession it amazes me how many individuals and companies forget these simple things..


----------



## Firefly (9 Sep 2010)

truthseeker said:


> Id meet friends and they would joyfully talk about how many investment properties they had or were thinking of buying


 
I miss that too - they were such interesting dinner party guests. Actually...come to think of it...I haven't seen a few of them in awhile.


----------



## pinkyBear (9 Sep 2010)

I miss the days when you didn't have to worry about a job! 

I miss the days when Mr. Bear wasn't stressed about work!

I miss the days when I'd meet with my sister and she would tell me all the new things she bought (I was broke after buying a new house now worth €5).. That was also before she broke down and cried because she had a visa bill of €8K 

I miss the days when we would just eat out because we were near somewhere nice in town.. Thinking of that I miss the days when I could go into town and afford to get myself a wee treat!!! Window shopping is just not the same..


----------



## truthseeker (9 Sep 2010)

Compared to 2 years ago Mr Truthseeker and myself are down to 1/3 of what we used to earn - I miss all that extra cash that we had flying about.


----------



## AgathaC (9 Sep 2010)

yobr said:


> even in a recession it amazes me how many individuals and companies forget these simple things..


 +1.


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> I don't miss the traffic or people who just answered the phone who thought they were salespeople or being laughed at when I told people that they should sell their properties (from mid 2007 onwards) or being overcharged for everything or not being able to get a plumber or painter or electrician or being fleeced by solicitors.
> 
> I also don't miss being told that I was mad being involved in an export focused manufacturing business because financial services were the future and I should be earning more for the work I was doing etc. We've never been busier and I haven’t taken any pay cuts.
> 
> ...



Ditto. I was continually harried and stressed during the boom, everyone wanted everything done yesterday, turning away work, no time to stop and chat with clients. Now, yeah, there may be less coming in but more quality time, more time for clients and to do those little extras for them you didn't have time for before and it's more appreciated too. Ok, the house is worth gazillions less than it was but we're not moving, so what. I don't miss the boom.


----------



## Sunny (9 Sep 2010)

I miss the days when askaboutmoney was for rich people. Now we have people on social welfare and people with money problems. So depressing!!


----------



## Purple (9 Sep 2010)

Graham_07 said:


> Now, yeah, there may be less coming in but more quality time, more time for clients and to do those little extras for them you didn't have time for before and it's more appreciated too.


 We have the opposite problem; more work than we can handle.



Sunny said:


> I miss the days when askaboutmoney was for rich people. Now we have people on social welfare and people with money problems. So depressing!!


----------



## Graham_07 (9 Sep 2010)

Purple said:


> We have the opposite problem; more work than we can handle.



You must be running  one of the sub-contract social welfare offices then !


----------



## Purple (9 Sep 2010)

graham_07 said:


> you must be running  one of the sub-contract social welfare offices then !



:d


----------



## dmos87 (9 Sep 2010)

Any jobs Purple??


----------



## fobs (9 Sep 2010)

ney001 said:


> I miss heading off on a Saturday to go shopping, overspending on clothes then coming home and being brought out for the night to show them off!



This is what I miss the most. Shallow and all but used to love when the new season collections came into the shops and could splurge on a few things. Now only purchase the odd 70% off item!

Also miss the optimism and cheery outlook I had on life and hoped my kids would grow up with so much oppertunities in Ireland....they are young so hopefully in 10 years when my first is leaving school she will have the oppertunity to travel the world rather than having to emigrate!


----------



## Slash (10 Sep 2010)

I miss the days when parents would keep their bloody children quiet in public places. Now children rule the world.

"And what would you like, Tamsin?" Never mind what she'd like, put the food in front of the brat and tell her to eat it. That's what my parents did and that's what we do. Works a treat and saves time and money.


----------



## pixiebean22 (10 Sep 2010)

Slash said:


> I miss the days when parents would keep their bloody children quiet in public places. Now children rule the world.
> 
> "And what would you like, Tamsin?" Never mind what she'd like, put the food in front of the brat and tell her to eat it. That's what my parents did and that's what we do. Works a treat and saves time and money.


 
I remember in my youth, my brother and sister and I were made sit at the table until every scrap was gone off our plate.  Evenings wasted sitting at the dinner table as your dinner gradually went from luke warm to freezing cold and stiff soon made you cop on and EAT!


----------



## DB74 (10 Sep 2010)

Why shouldn't children have a choice of what to eat?


----------



## bren1916 (10 Sep 2010)

I miss the days when I'd get home from work, get ready, have a cold beer, play "Bat out of Hell" loud as hell on a Friday/Sat night before heading down the road with the lads, not knowing what the night ahead of us would bring!
(in saying that though, I wouldn't change my life now with my wife and boys for the world)


----------



## ali (10 Sep 2010)

DB74 said:


> Why shouldn't children have a choice of what to eat?


 
+ 1.

Not a fan of the salmon cutlets for mum and dad, tesco fish fingers for the kids school of cooking. Also believe forcing children to eat what they don't want or to clear their plates leads to very bad eating habits and attitudes. Make good food available and allow appetite to dictate in the main. However don't provide goodies in lieu of proper food if they refuse to eat.

A.


----------



## Purple (10 Sep 2010)

Slash said:


> I miss the days when parents would keep their bloody children quiet in public places. Now children rule the world.
> 
> "And what would you like, Tamsin?" Never mind what she'd like, put the food in front of the brat and tell her to eat it. That's what my parents did and that's what we do. Works a treat and saves time and money.



I love bringing the kids out and watching them try new things. I also love watching them try new foods at home. So far they have all developed healthy eating habits.
I agree with Ali; don't force them to finish what's on their plates. Stuffing food down your neck that you don't need is worse than throwing it out.


----------



## ney001 (10 Sep 2010)

bren1916 said:


> play "Bat out of Hell" loud as hell on a Friday/Sat night



I'm just surprised you found somebody to marry you!


----------



## burger1979 (10 Sep 2010)

I miss the days i spent travelling and living in NZ, quality of life over there was great, granted i had no children then like i do now but still i reminice about it all. 
I miss the days when i used to have some spare cash in my back pocket. Even maybe €20 or something like that and then when i see something nice buy it or go for a beer, to the movies, play pool, play poker.


----------



## bren1916 (10 Sep 2010)

ney001 said:


> I'm just surprised you found somebody to marry you!


 
Me too - still can't quite figure out how she 'netted' me...


----------



## Complainer (10 Sep 2010)

I miss having some money left over at the end of the month.


----------



## liaconn (17 Sep 2010)

I miss not running out of money before pay day.


----------

